# Digbys (UK) - Juice Reviews



## Genosmate (18/12/14)

I've got a few juices made by Digbys in the UK and thought I'd share my thoughts very briefly,first off ;Hooligan



Mod: REO Grand.
Watts/Volts: Freshly charged battery.

Atomiser:Standard LP RM2.
Coil Resistance:0.87 ohms.
Wicking Material: Ekowool (ugly coil)

Strength:6mg.
Blend:Not stated anywhere on the website but the bottle is marked with PG and VG as ingedients,I'd guess 50/50.
Price: From 4.99 GBP for 10ml but their are promo codes around.
Website:http://www.digbysjuices.co.uk/

Website blurb:Hooligan, our latest concoction. Its sweet with a lingering tingle. Cherry, lemon, Oranges and Limes combined with a bit of fizz. A true taste sensation that will leave you wanting more and more. We have worked for a long time getting this mix just right. This is a flavour fiends ADV. Enjoy Hooligan responsibly!

Reviewer Notes:
This juice has been steeped for about 8 weeks and the colour is definitely not bright yellow,its more of a pale brown.
On opening the bottle I don't smell any of the ingredients in the website blurb,smells like bubblegum.
First vape ; I don't get the fizziness and neither do I taste any stand out citrus but it's definitely a flavour I've tasted before but I can't recall what it is.
Been vaping for about an hour now and I find the juice very smooth with good vapour production but still no citrus or fizz so I decide to check the website blurb and I notice some independent reviews,and one of them nails the flavour that I taste,its Juicy Fruit chewing gum, thats it very simply.
Not something I'd order again but at least its something I quite like and will at least finish the 10ml bottle.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (18/12/14)

Thanks for the review @Genosmate, I've been eye-balling Digbys's juices for a long time and can't wait for your reviews on the other flavors. Jan 2015 when I travel to that neck of the woods, I wan't to buy some Digbys as well as Mrs Lords.


----------



## Genosmate (18/12/14)

johan said:


> Thanks for the review @Genosmate, I've been eye-balling Digbys's juices for a long time and can't wait for your reviews on the other flavors. Jan 2015 when I travel to that neck of the woods, I wan't to buy some Digbys as well as Mrs Lords.


Hi @johan I've got three others,Moriya's Mix,Gunpowder and Oriental Plunder and I'll write a few words about them when I've given them a go albeit I've had the Moriya's a long while ago.I also read lots of reviews on the Mrs Lords but I'm just not that keen on most of the flavours.I've also got a lot of Triphammer juices I'll write up when I get round to it,first one is Creme Egg.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Genosmate (29/12/14)

Next up,Oriental Plunder.


Mod: REO Grand.
Watts/Volts: Freshly charged battery.

Atomiser:Standard LP RM2.
Coil Resistance:0.87 ohms.
Wicking Material: Ekowool (ugly coil)

Strength:6mg.
Blend:50/50,PG/VG
Price: From 4.99 GBP for 10ml but their are promo codes around.
Website:http://www.digbysjuices.co.uk/

Website blurb:
A new improved recipe, this 50/50 juice is a delightful blend of various American Tobaccos, crisp green and red apples fused with fresh ginger. A well rounded full bodied vape that is incredibly hard to put down. Enjoy, we certainly do.

Reviewer Notes:
This juice has been steeped for about 8-10 weeks and the colour is still a vibrant yellow.
On opening the bottle it smells exactly like the website description
First vape ; Taste on both the inhale and exhale is warm ginger with a hint of apples,more red apple than green.Not sure about any tobacco,which is a good thing for me,nice vapour production probably more than the Hooligan.
I've actually finished a 10ml bottle now and I enjoyed it as a change from the menthol I normally vape.
Wouldn't order it again but its a nice juice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/14)

Nice review @Genosmate - thanks
Hope you don't mind, I have altered the thread title slightly


----------



## Genosmate (29/12/14)

Silver said:


> Nice review @Genosmate - thanks
> Hope you don't mind, I have altered the thread title slightly


Hi @Silver thanks for that I couldn' work out how to do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/14)

Do you know if Digbys is available from anyone locally?
I seem to recall someone selling them here.

Or is this a special UK import?


----------



## Genosmate (29/12/14)

Silver said:


> Do you know if Digbys is available from anyone locally?
> I seem to recall someone selling them here.
> 
> Or is this a special UK import?


I haven't seen it advertised locally,I got someone to bring it over for me.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tom (29/12/14)

johan said:


> Thanks for the review @Genosmate, I've been eye-balling Digbys's juices for a long time and can't wait for your reviews on the other flavors. Jan 2015 when I travel to that neck of the woods, I wan't to buy some Digbys as well as Mrs Lords.


when u go to the UK do yourself a favour and get some Manabush juice. Its excellent! I just ordered Powwow Sauce and Ixcacao again. Tobacco with either Vanilla/Caramel or Chocolate (the dark one)

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## johan (29/12/14)

Tom said:


> when u go to the UK do yourself a favour and get some Manabush juice. Its excellent! I just ordered Powwow Sauce and Ixcacao again. Tobacco with either Vanilla/Caramel or Chocolate (the dark one)



Thanks for the heads-up Tom, already made an association in the head: "manne-moet Manabush" The Powwow sound like my type of tobacco flavor.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (2/1/15)

Next up,Gunpowder.



Mod: REO Grand.
Watts/Volts: Freshly charged battery.

Atomiser:Nuppin.
Coil Resistance:1.02 ohms.
Wicking Material: Ekowool (single ugly coil)

Strength:6mg.
Blend:40/60,PG/VG
Price: From 4.99 GBP for 10ml but there are promo codes around.
Website:http://www.digbysjuices.co.uk/

Website blurb:
Digbys finest tincture, Gunpowder was our first and favorite juice. A balanced blend of Anise, light citrus with a slight undertone of mint. Perfect for those after a bit of a hit but not wanting to sacrifice the flavour. 

Reviewer Notes:
This juice has been steeped for about 8-10 weeks,theres almost no colour to the liquid at all.
On opening the bottle all I smell is very mild aniseed.
First vape ; Taste on the inhale is mild aniseed and a background citrus,I don't get the mint at all,on the exhale the citrus becomes a bit more dominant,still no mint.Now I've vaped about 2ml and the new wick is breaking in nicely I get a lot more of the citrus flavour.

Wouldn't order it again but its not a fair reflection on the juice,its actually very nice and I hate anything tasting of aniseed.
This would be my choice of the three so far,one more to try.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (3/1/15)

Genosmate said:


> Next up,Gunpowder.
> View attachment 18612
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, see you are now on the Nuppin. Making a difference?


----------



## Genosmate (3/1/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, see you are now on the Nuppin. Making a difference?


Hi Andre,I think it does make a difference,I do think the flavour is a little more pronounced with the Nuppin as opposed to the RM2,but its a different beast altogether,I find the squonking very different to the RM2 in that its easy to overdue it and end up with a mouthful of juice,that said I like the nuppin a lot.
I was sort of forced into this move though,when I received the Nuppin it wouldn't fire on my favourite (my first) REO so I tried to adjust the 510 pin on the atty but I couldn't move it (it did fire on my other Grand) so I adjusted the pin in the REO,only fractionally and it fired.After a week or so I noticed juice on the top of the battery and thought this might be due to the fact I'd adjusted the 510 pin.So I decided to take the Nuppin off my number one REO which I only use for menthol juices and put it onto my second REO which I use to try others,juice problem solved.
One good thing is that I decided that the cyclone which has been laying here unused (because I don't like the draw,find it a bit too tight) deserved another go,so I did a quick ugly coil using ekowool,came out at around 0.82 ohms but I changed the way in which I'd previously wicked it,this time I placed the coil a little lower so I could keep the wicks tail to the deck shorter and I also cut the other end of the wick very close to the coil,must say the little cyclone is very much improved,so much so that I've scrapped my idea of selling it,although I might drill it marginally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/1/15)

Genosmate said:


> Hi Andre,I think it does make a difference,I do think the flavour is a little more pronounced with the Nuppin as opposed to the RM2,but its a different beast altogether,I find the squonking very different to the RM2 in that its easy to overdue it and end up with a mouthful of juice,that said I like the nuppin a lot.
> I was sort of forced into this move though,when I received the Nuppin it wouldn't fire on my favourite (my first) REO so I tried to adjust the 510 pin on the atty but I couldn't move it (it did fire on my other Grand) so I adjusted the pin in the REO,only fractionally and it fired.After a week or so I noticed juice on the top of the battery and thought this might be due to the fact I'd adjusted the 510 pin.So I decided to take the Nuppin off my number one REO which I only use for menthol juices and put it onto my second REO which I use to try others,juice problem solved.
> One good thing is that I decided that the cyclone which has been laying here unused (because I don't like the draw,find it a bit too tight) deserved another go,so I did a quick ugly coil using ekowool,came out at around 0.82 ohms but I changed the way in which I'd previously wicked it,this time I placed the coil a little lower so I could keep the wicks tail to the deck shorter and I also cut the other end of the wick very close to the coil,must say the little cyclone is very much improved,so much so that I've scrapped my idea of selling it,although I might drill it marginally.


Thanks. The center pin on the Nuppin is adjustable. They say it is very tight, but a well fitting screwdriver should do it. Yes, I agree the draw on standard air hole in the Cyclone is very tight.


----------



## Genosmate (3/1/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks. The center pin on the Nuppin is adjustable. They say it is very tight, but a well fitting screwdriver should do it. Yes, I agree the draw on standard air hole in the Cyclone is very tight.


Hi Andre,well I've got more screwdrivers than the locals builders warehouse but after trying it I decided that it wasn't worth the risk of putting more pressure on the atty and braking something,but I'll be interested to see if anyone else can adjust one.


----------



## Andre (3/1/15)

Genosmate said:


> Hi Andre,well I've got more screwdrivers than the locals builders warehouse but after trying it I decided that it wasn't worth the risk of putting more pressure on the atty and braking something,but I'll be interested to see if anyone else can adjust one.


http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/619854-nuppin-47.html#post14927755


----------



## Genosmate (4/1/15)

Andre said:


> http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/reos-mods/619854-nuppin-47.html#post14927755


Thanks Andre,one of these days I might have another go at turning the 510 pin but at the moment I'll leave it where it is or I'll have nuppin left but R1200 worth of shiny bits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Genosmate (9/1/15)

Last one I have in their range ; Moriya's Mix


Mod: REO Grand.
Watts/Volts: Freshly charged battery.

Atomiser:Nuppin.
Coil Resistance:1.02 ohms.
Wicking Material: Ekowool (single ugly coil)

Strength:6mg.
Blend:50/50,PG/VG
Price: From 4.99 GBP for 10ml but there are promo codes around.
Website:http://www.digbysjuices.co.uk/

Website blurb:
Eucalyptus and cool menthol, refreshing for the palate and a real cure for vaper’s tongue. This is a lovely morning vape. If your an 18mg vaper we recommend dropping to 11 for this one, the menthol give a satisfying kick at lower nicotine levels.

Reviewer Notes:
Menthol is my thing and I did try a small amount of this juice a long while ago but I can't remember the device/tank I was using at the time,but the very first juice I vaped was Halo Sub Zero ( I've just got some more after after at least a one year break and I'll do a write up another time)and everything got compared to that.

This juice has been steeped for over 10 weeks,theres almost no colour to the liquid at all.

On opening the bottle its smells exclusively of eucalyptus.

First vape ; Taste on the inhale is a nice mix of menthol and eucalyptus and the same on the exhale,very very cooling vape with good vapour production.

Vaped for a while now and this seems a little like Antarctica by Thenancara if I'm not mistaken but I don't have any left to compare.

Its a winner for me and I've vaped plenty of menthol concoctions,this is much much better than I remember I'd happily use it as an ADV

I'll be ordering more for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/1/15)

I'm sure the batch I got was mislabelled because I hated it and there was no eucalyptus for me. I must dig and see if I still have it and try again... But I fear it may be in the gorge. 


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------

